# Share a Workout!



## ShareaWorkout

Hello everyone!

I would like to introduce you all my new project, which I have just started - www.shareaworkout.com
I'm a big lover of martial arts! I decided to create a website, were everyone would be able to share their ideas and workouts.

I would like to encourage everyone, who has experience and knowledge in martial arts to share your ideas and workouts with us!

Tell me:

*which category it would suit: Combat Workouts, Strength & Conditioning, Cardio Training or Diet Tips.

*witch martial art this workout is designed for (MMA, boxing, BJJ and so on.)

*the main goals of workout.

*tell about yourself, if you want.

You can visit this link and send your ideas through website or send it directly to my email - [email protected]

Thank you, for your help to grow this project!


----------



## ShareaWorkout

What's up, mates!

My project is growing - slowly, but steady. At this moment there are several serious strength and conditioning workouts from experienced coaches, also some combat workouts, majority of them are workouts, which I done in my gym.

I would be very pleased, if you would visit my website and give your opinion and advices, how I could make it even better.
And of course, I believe, that you will find there some youseful information!

Best regars,
Renatas


----------



## Freddie

My undertaking is developing gradually, yet enduring, right now there are a few genuine quality and molding exercises from experienced mentors, likewise some battle exercises, greater part of them are exercises, which i done in my rec center...



















http://ivffriends.com.au/


----------



## Trix

Forget the ice bucket challenge.

I want to see more stuff like this.


----------

